# Are these the same cameras?



## Stottergek (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi.

Is the Canon Powershot Elph 330 hs, the same as the Canon IXUS 220 hs?
They got the same specs, and the camera looks the same aswell.
We can't buy the Elph 330 hs ,in europe and some people are saying that it is the same camera.. but i wanted to ask the ''pro's'' like you guys 

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2014)

Canon habitually uses different names for the same camera in different markets.
If the specifications are the same why care what the name is.

I'm not familiar with their P&S cameras but as an example:
In the USA they sell a DSLR known as the Canon EOS Rebel T5i.
The same camera in Japan is the Canon EOS Kiss X71.
In the rest of the world the same camera is the Canon EOS 700D


----------

